

Smartphone Evolution: US vs. Rest of the World - latif
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2009/06/a-tale-of-two-smartphones-us-vs-rest-of-world-compared.html

======
xiaoma
Europe is _not_ the "rest of the world".

In Taiwan, which has the highest cell phone penetration in the world (106
phones per 100 people), the market is vastly different from described in the
article. LG is doing extremely well, leading the touch panels, Samsung, a
number of Japanese companies, HTC (a local company) and recently Apple are the
other major players.

AFIK, the story in Hong Kong is relatively similar and Korea has been even
harder for Nokia.

